# Hogs at JJ Park



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

Went to the park Thursday (1-Dec) to see what have changed. Lot of weeds have grown along the banks @ the sand beach area. While tossing some plastic I heard something on the other side of the creek, looked up and caught a quick look at a pair of Hogs.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

LOL! I thought the whites made their move already and you had a stringer of hogs! Shouldn't be longer though.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*Did you get any hits? Haven't been on the back end of the park since a guy got killed back there some years ago. It always produced for me. Everything from crappie, white bass, and striped bass, not to mention a 4 or 5 lb. cat every now and then. Miss that spot but, don't wanna venture back there alone. To old and joints too bad to fight my way out of a scrape now. *_


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

alldaylong,
No hits fished only about 1/2 hr. The rain should allow them to move up from the lake soon.


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

I was getting on here to see if anybody reported catching any whites at JJ and you answered my question RIP.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

May sample the creek this weekend, boat fishing may not be an option this year due to dry ramp in Kingwood but may use a friends kayak. Park guy told me last year they were getting limits at Thanksgiving but water was already cold and there was a lot more rain than this year. Been fishing there since before the park was there in the early 80's never heard of anyone getting killed out there.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Come January 15th i'll be spending my weekends at the creek.


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> LOL! I thought the whites made their move already and you had a stringer of hogs! Shouldn't be longer though.


 yeah he got me too! lol:fish:


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

Went yesterday (Friday) mid-morinng, nothing...


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Sampled the creek today, threw the heck out of a silver ratltrap, then picked up the kids rod and threw the white RR and picked up a small male 2nd cast. Interestingly, there is a bridge over cypress creek now at the back of Foxwood. I saw the equipment there last year and there is a bridge there now. We crossed it and drove about 2 miles right up against the golf course before turning around. I heard the park was expanding, if the county owns all of that now, it tripled the size of the park I believe.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Good to know - thank you sir.



Steven H said:


> Sampled the creek today, threw the heck out of a silver ratltrap, then picked up the kids rod and threw the white RR and picked up a small male 2nd cast. Interestingly, there is a bridge over cypress creek now at the back of Foxwood. I saw the equipment there last year and there is a bridge there now. We crossed it and drove about 2 miles right up against the golf course before turning around. I heard the park was expanding, if the county owns all of that now, it tripled the size of the park I believe.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Blanked today, but only tried it for about 30 minutes, water is up in the main river almost to normal level now.


----------



## Stringer007 (Feb 21, 2011)

water level is up and clear. just waiting for the WB to move now


----------

